# Blotto Single Coil RTA



## Rob Fisher (27/7/21)

For the Blotto fans!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru (27/7/21)

I know a man who's going to buy 2 dozens

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Stranger (27/7/21)

My dual coils is already a single coil. 

Interesting that they have gone this route though, once you get the wicking down pat, the Blotto really is a very good tank.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (27/7/21)

Stranger said:


> My dual coils is already a single coil.
> 
> Interesting that they have gone this route though, once you get the wicking down pat, the Blotto really is a very good tank.


I liked it but it just toooooooo big. Hopefully as a single coil it’s smaller like the mini. Let’s wait and see.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## DavyH (27/7/21)

Do want. I far prefer single coilers.

Will it come with a mini bottle opener, I wonder.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (28/7/21)

Makes me think it'll be a rival for the Destiny... Or is that just me?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CJB85 (28/7/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Makes me think it'll be a rival for the Destiny... Or is that just me?


I still don’t get the hype around the Destiny

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (28/7/21)

CJB85 said:


> I still don’t get the hype around the Destiny



I absolutely love mine, such a flavourful tank and doesn't ever leak (pleasantly surprising for a bottom airflow tank). 

I don't think I'd ever sell it.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## THE REAPER (28/7/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I absolutely love mine, such a flavourful tank and doesn't ever leak (pleasantly surprising for a bottom airflow tank).
> 
> I don't think I'd ever sell it.


Love my Destiny airflow half way! its good really enjoy it but I haven't tried alot of rta's so there might be better but this is my keeper.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (28/7/21)

THE REAPER said:


> Love my Destiny airflow half way! its good really enjoy it but I haven't tried alot of rta's so there might be better but this is my keeper.


I agree. A winner tank in the flavour department but airy AF! I used to run it with less than a quarter of the AF open to get some RDL vape

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## CJB85 (28/7/21)

Grand Guru said:


> I agree. A winner tank in the flavour department but airy AF! I used to run it with less than a quarter of the AF open to get some RDL vape


That was one of my main gripes with it… super airy. I was also quite wattage shy back then, maybe it would have been better with some more violence.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Zer0_C00L (29/7/21)

Hopefully this one will be much smaller. Love the Blotto dual but maaan it's huge. Like having one of Eishkoms cooling towers on my mod 

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## THE REAPER (29/7/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## CJB85 (29/7/21)

THE REAPER said:


> View attachment 235903


Oh HELL YESSSS!

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (29/7/21)

DavyH said:


> Do want. I far prefer single coilers.
> 
> Will it come with a mini bottle opener, I wonder.


Also hoping for that a mini single coil would be GREAT

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Drikusw (18/8/21)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (18/8/21)

Drikusw said:


> View attachment 237219


TEASE!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Drikusw (18/8/21)

Paul33 said:


> TEASE!!!!!


I cannot wait for it to arrive on our shores.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## adriaanh (18/8/21)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (18/8/21)

Drikusw said:


> I cannot wait for it to arrive on our shores.


It looks awesome!!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Paul33 (18/8/21)

Watching the video was a problem. Now I have to have one. Looks like a winner!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## CJB85 (19/8/21)

Paul33 said:


> Watching the video was a problem. Now I have to have one. Looks like a winner!!


Vic and Todd also both like it... this is 100% on my "have to get" list.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## DavyH (19/8/21)

Note to Sam Parsons:

TAKE MY DAMN MONEY!

That’s a beautifully thought-out airflow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (19/8/21)

DavyH said:


> Do want. I far prefer single coilers.
> 
> Will it come with a mini bottle opener, I wonder.


Just so much more efficient single coil RTA's, I know the other versions can be used with a single coil but flavour suffers (more so with the original version), this should be very popular!

I would disagree about the Mini bottle opener, I only do big f*** o** bottles of beer, no compromise!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Timwis (19/8/21)

jamesvapes_sa said:


> Also hoping for that a mini single coil would be GREAT


Would think this would be more in kin with the mini!


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (19/8/21)

Hope its good, would love to hear any feedback... Nice Alien build in it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VansVapes (9/9/21)

When is it arriving in South Africa?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (18/9/21)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO (18/9/21)

WHY OH WHY ? If it's not broken , do not fix it...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (18/9/21)

ARYANTO said:


> WHY OH WHY ? If it's not broken , do not fix it...



The simple answer ... Creativity and innovation is an efficient way to attain more market share or sales

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## VansVapes (18/9/21)

Grand Guru said:


>



I likes his reviews. 

Did we even have the Blotto mini in SA?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## adriaanh (20/9/21)



Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## DavyH (20/9/21)

adriaanh said:


>




That was interesting. My Siegfried does similar on filling, but alas no o-ring…

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Paul33 (25/9/21)

Anyone got any feedback on theirs yet?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (6/10/21)

Paul33 said:


> Anyone got any feedback on theirs yet?


No one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/10/21)

Paul33 said:


> No one?



seems this one is like a brother in jail: we know about him, but we don't talk about him...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## blujeenz (6/10/21)

Paul33 said:


> No one?


KZOR did a review.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (6/10/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> The simple answer ... Creativity and innovation is an efficient way to attain more market share or sales


meh...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GSM500 (6/10/21)

The atty itself is good, airflow is decent but definitely of the RDL realm. The vape is good but I am still dialling it in, not yet convinced I am getting all the flavour this can deliver. I agree with @KZOR with regard to the Eclipse having better flavour for the time being.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (6/10/21)

ARYANTO said:


> meh...


You're such a Philistine ... it's a Blotto dammit

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Viper_SA (6/10/21)

For some reason this tank reminds me an awful lot of the OG Zeus


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (6/10/21)

Viper_SA said:


> For some reason this tank reminds me an awful lot of the OG Zeus



I've been examining that deck, and I think they've made a similar mistake to what Zeus made on their single ... the air flow needs to be biased lower
I'd like to block the top two, (or more), rows of holes on the side and prove / disprove the theory

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

